# They's Always Hungry



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

My camera is out of batteries (yes, I still have a camera that's non-rechargeable), so these are cellphone pictures. They're kind of orange. But I have captured as best I can, the feeding frenzy.

Shiver (the big one) and one of the 'babies' behind:









The babies, Marley (left) and Cobain (right):









Is it time yet...:









This is what happens when I feed them (I do it regularly, but you'd never guess by the reaction):


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Lovesong:


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Isis (still kind of an outcast, even though she's a mom):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v157/zionkitty/******.jpg

Fever (the cat):


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're beautiful, thanks for sharing. Mine are always like that too when they see a bowl of seed. Everyone dives in and seed goes everywhere.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking flock!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah yes, food time with ringnecks. Mine do the same thing. You have a pretty family there. Everyone looks happy and healthy!
Those babies wouldn't happen to be named after...Bob and Kurt would they?


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Those babies wouldn't happen to be named after...Bob and Kurt would they?


Yup, you guessed it. 

I'm glad to hear that this is a typical reaction. Sometimes they make such a big deal about getting fed that I wonder if I'm not feeding them enough... even though they still have leftover from the day before. I have some pigeons that I feed in the parking lot across the street, and in theory you'd think they'd be much more desperate to get food than my doves. It's never the case though, they're way more civilized.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

I'm no expert, that's for sure, but it's a small bowl and quite a few birds...I think it may not be so much that they're "starving" but they may be doing a lot of seed tossing to find the seeds that they like the best. When you feed the ferals, you probably toss the seed so that it is more spread out and easier for them to find the ones that they think are the tastiest....

Just a theory.....

Good luck w/ them, they are very beautiful.

Linda


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I was trying to get out of doing housework so decided to fix up your images a bit so I could see your sweet little featherkids better.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Wow lilcoo, that turned out very well! Thanks!

And Lin, I usually overflow the bowl, and even so, the seeds don't stay in it for more than a minute (they love to hunt for their treasures). I'll try out your idea though. I'm cleaning leftovers up in every corner of the room by the time they're done anyway, the bowl is kind of a non-working attempt at containing it...


----------

